# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  تنظیم سایز صفحه در انواع مانیتور ها

## naderigh

با سلام خدمت تمامی عزیزان
آیا این امکان وجود دارد که  برنامه با انواع و اقسام مانیتورهای موجود اعم از معمولی فلت و یا ال سی دی و در سایزهای مختلف 15 یا 17 و غیره بصورت خود کار از داخل خود برنامه بصورت تمام صفحه تنظیم نمود

----------


## س.حمیدیانفر

سلام 
آره عزیزم 
میشه شما فقط باید شما برنامه رو با یک رزولوشن مشخص مثلا 800*600 یا ... در حالت full screen تنظیم کنید و بعد تو init event فرم اصلی با استفاده از توابع API رزولوشن ویندوز رو تنظیم کنید

----------


## naderigh

با تشکر  از شما آقای حمیدیانفر
اگر توضیحات بیشتری بفرماپید ممنون میشم  :تشویق:

----------


## binyaz2003

فقط کافیه خاصیت windowstate  فرم اصلی رو روی  maximize تنظیم کنید
اگر خواستی می تونی بوردرش رو هم برداری و همیشه روش کنی(always ontop)

----------


## naderigh

با تشکر فراوان از همکاری شما
فرم اصلی برنامه من یک prg  میباشد حال میفرمائید چکار کنم

----------


## علی اکبر

_screen.WindowState= 2
_screen.AlwaysOnTop= .T.

----------


## naderigh

باسلام و تشکر
جناب آقای علی اکبر  عزیز طبق دستور جنابعال تغریبا بخشی از مشکل حل میشود
ولی فرمها یک مقداری ناجور میشوند چون بنده برای سایز 800*600 تنظیم کرده ام و
فول اسکرین هم میباشد ولی با اگر رنگ بیشتر از این باشد و فرمان شما اجرا گردد
تمامی اشیاء به گوشه سمت راست و بالای فرم ظاهر و سمت چپ و پاپین خالی و یک مقداری توی ذوق کاربر و ... میزند
و من میخواهم اگر بشود  در هر مانیتور  800*600 را تنظمیم نمایم

----------


## binyaz2003

scree.width=800_
scree.height=600_

----------


## binyaz2003

سلام
یک بمه در قسمت download سایت www.foxite.com  هست به اسم changeres.zip که می تونید اندازه رزولوشمانیتور رو بلخواه تغییر بدید.اه دردتون بخوره

----------


## naderigh

با سلام و تشکر
من به آدرسی که فرموده بودید رفتم و فایل مربوطه را دانلود کردم ولی نتوانستم از آن استفاده ببرم
اگر امکان دارد راهنماپی بیشتر بفرماپید

----------


## binyaz2003

کافیه تو پنجره دستورات بنویسید do changeres with 800,600  اگر درست یادم مونده باشه تو خود برنامه اگر به پارامترهاش نگاه کنید متوجه می شید.من امتحان کردم و جواب میده

----------


## naderigh

خیلی خیلی ........... تشکر از لطف و مرحمت شما  :تشویق:

----------


## rezaTavak

چطوری سایز های یک کارت گرافیکی بدست می آید؟ مثلا از کجا بدونیم سایز 800*600 حتما پشتیبانی میشه؟ اگه کارت گرافیکی نصب نشده باشه این سایز در ویندوز 98 ست نمیشه!

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام


کسی نمیدونه ؟؟؟


برای من مهمه.

----------

